# A(KJV)V Emerald



## JM (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I opened my first Cambridge Bible. It's listed on the site as the "KJV Standard Text Black French Morocco KJ43R." It's a nice Bible, feels good in the hand, the Morocco cover is soft and thin. The text of the Emerald is "an enlargement of the Royal Brevier" and easy to read from. It's a compact Bible with an easy to read dark font (8 pt.). My only complaint would be made about a slight crack in the spine between Jeremiah 9 and 10.





All things considered I still prefer the synthetic Fiscagomma or even Kirvella.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice Bible!!!!!


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2009)

The dark font really pops.


----------



## Michael (Feb 27, 2009)

I've always been somewhat fascinated by the craftsmanship of Bibles and bookbinding in general. The simplicity of your Emerald is refreshing. You're right about the font too. I'd love to see a picture of the Moroccan grain. Cambridge is known plenty for their durable quality as well. You should enjoy reading from it for many years to come. 

Of course, it's what's inside that matters most.


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry, I tried to get a shot of the cover but it didn't turn out. This is the best I could do.





(bottom is bonded leather, the Thompson Chain is kirvella, the one after that is a bonded leather left behind Bible which always gets left behind, the next is a Zondervan KJV from the early 90's when they still made a good leather Bible and the top is the Cambridge)


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow,That's beautiful,It looks very readable,I hope you are blessed by it


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's one more:


----------



## LeeJUk (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice bible 

I long to have a nice bible with one of those lil bits of fabric that keep your page.

Instead I have an oxford classics: KJV paper back which I ripped part of the front cover off of because it had a picture depicting God the Father  and I have a ESV hardback which I switched to but the cross-references in the middle and all the notes and little 1's and a's on the ends of words make it less of a joy to read.

Hope your blessed by it.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice


----------



## JM (Mar 1, 2009)

I sent the Bible back. The slight crack in the spine was too much for me to handle. 



I'll reorder tomorrow.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Mar 3, 2009)

That's the same Cambridge Bible I have, it has served me well. Although it was hard for me to change from a Bible I got in 1978, which I think was published by Nelson. It was a little embarrassing though, because it was literally falling apart - but I knew that Bible backwards and forwards, and for whatever reason I never do remember chapter, verse of something, rather half way into Romans, right hand column near the top. So, it was very difficult for me to switch to a new Bible because I couldn't find anything! 

I'm sorry to hear about the crack in the spine though, but I have noticed that even though this is a good quality Bible, it is not holding up near as well one printed in the late 1970's.

I am very interested into checking into these Allen Bible's that everyone is talking about though and finding out if they really are superior bindings.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 3, 2009)

> I am very interested into checking into these Allen Bible's that everyone is talking about though and finding out if they really are superior bindings.



They are vastly superiour. If you ever need to have a Bible rebound check out | Norris Bookbinding Company. I've had them do two of mine and my Greek Text. They are very good and their rates are as good as they come for quality work. Turn around time ain't too shabby either.


----------



## JM (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I think I'm ready to order another Bible and have been looking at the hardcover editions from Cambridge. 

The first has a little write up, the second doesn't. Does anyone know if they are the same Bible (just different colour)?

KJV Standard Text Black Hardcover KJ41R
ISBN: 978-0-521-87383-3
Price: $19.99
KJV Standard Text Black Hardcover KJ41R | Publishing Commerce | Cambridge Bibles: Distributed by Baker Publishing Group in North America
KJV Standard Text Black Hardcover 40
ISBN: 978-0-521-50882-7
Price: $19.99
KJV Standard Text Black Hardcover 40 | Publishing Commerce | Cambridge Bibles: Distributed by Baker Publishing Group in North America


----------

